# Help me choose a new PSU for my GTX 280



## rampage (Aug 19, 2008)

hi all, i currently have a OCZ stealthXtreme 600 watt psu and i am having issues with loosing signal to the monitor and when checking the pc, the gtx 280 has the red LED lit up (saying it has incorrect power), the system uses only 300 watts of power when in game (tested at the wall with a power meter)

the issue i am having is i think the psu is not keeping up for some reason as the GFX card needs a 6 + 8 pin power and the psu only has 2 X 6pin, the GTX 280 come with power adaptors (2 X 6 pin to 8 pin) and (2 X molex to 6pin) and i have split the power over all the rails to even out the load (i do have 5 X HDD's in the pc as well)

would i be right in thinking that one of the rails is not keeping up.. 

if so what psu should i get as a replacement (it needs 6 pin and 8 pin for the gfx)


----------



## jinho11104 (Aug 19, 2008)

corsair makes quality PSU


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 19, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> corsair makes quality PSU




agree 
+1 600w is ok


----------



## JC316 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a similar issue with my Thermaltake toughpower 750W. If I get too much loaded on one cord, then I loose power. What I do is make sure that I am balanced on the power. Like in your case, use one cord for the video card and another one for the hard drives etc. I was under the impression that the rails all worked together as one, but I find it odd that this happens to mine and apparently yours too.

That or get a more powerful power supply, like a FSP or Corsair. Shoot for at least 750W for shits and giggles.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 19, 2008)

JC316 said:


> I have a similar issue with my Thermaltake toughpower 750W. If I get too much loaded on one cord, then I loose power. What I do is make sure that I am balanced on the power. Like in your case, use one cord for the video card and another one for the hard drives etc. I was under the impression that the rails all worked together as one, but I find it odd that this happens to mine and apparently yours too.
> 
> That or get a more powerful power supply, like a FSP or Corsair. Shoot for at least 750W for shits and giggles.




i think the 600w is ok , but with jc316 idea i think i change my mind , with overclock you need the 750w , you right jc316    , the guy have q6600 sure think in overclock


----------



## rampage (Aug 19, 2008)

i have a q6600 @ 3.2, 8 gig of ram, a gtx 280, 5 Hdd's and a watter cooling loop... just to clear things up

i am looking at getting the Corsair TX-750 750W 
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_354&products_id=6227

it should do me well for a while, hell even if i decide to go SLI at some staage


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice PSU.  I had a Nspire, still have it sitting in the closet were it belongs, that when ever I started playing a game or converting audio/video files the system would randomly shutdown.  I thought it was my UPS causing it so disconnected but later that evening it did it.  In short, replace the Nspire with the Corsair 750 and have not had one problem and here soon it is going to get it's workout when I get a 3870X2 from a friend and do some Quadfire!!  Make sure you have a place to tuck some of the wires away if your about clean cabling cause the Corsair comes with ALOT.  If you have any extra money to spend you could go with the 1000W Corsair which is modulated, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007&Tpk=Corsair+1000W.  Also the Corsair 750W has 4x 6+2pin.


----------



## rampage (Aug 19, 2008)

i would realy love to go the 1000w corsair but the 750 will have to do (half the price) as i need to save as much $$$ as possible i have my car rego + insurance due and extra certificates for my security licence also due and not to mention im saving to go to bali for a week in november

so thanks to all those who helped out


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 19, 2008)

Go with the Corsair TX750W its a great power supply and very inexpensive.


----------



## krityx (Aug 19, 2008)

600 W should be enough if it's a quality 80 Plus PSU.


----------



## panchoman (Aug 19, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> Go with the Corsair TX750W its a great power supply and very inexpensive.



either that or a pc power and cooling 750w and you're well on your way to a kick ass system.


----------



## freakshow (Aug 19, 2008)

go with the Cosair TX750W its freakin awsome


----------



## AddSub (Aug 19, 2008)

You can get one of those VGA-only power supplies. They supplement your existing PSU by taking some load off of it. They go into your 5.25 inch bays (1 or 2, depending on the model) and come in variety of power ratings (300W, 450W, 650W) and come from variety of manufacturers including Thermaltake’s own Power Express series. 
You can get the 450 watt one from Newegg of ZipZoomFly for about $65. So, your 600 watt + 450 watt VGA-supplemental power supply = 1050 watts total. 

It's a much better setup when doing SLI or Crossfire, or even with a single GPU, since GPU power draw is off-loaded onto a secondary power supply. Also, it extends the life of your original power supply since it doesn’t have to deal with so much load and keeps it cooler/quieter as well. 

If effect you will have two power supplies, one for GPU and/or GPUs, and other for everything else.


----------



## AddSub (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a link:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153069

You can find different ones all over the net with different power ratings and from different manufacturers. Newegg sometimes has special deals on them, although I think ZipZoomFly has better prices as of today. 650 watt one is $100 I think.


----------



## erocker (Aug 19, 2008)

panchoman said:


> either that or a pc power and cooling 750w and you're well on your way to a kick ass system.



Couldn't agree more with this pick.  I powered three 38xx series cards on a heavily overclocked system with this beast and it didn't flinch.  All voltages stayed rock solid.  I'm currently using the PCPower&Cooling 750 on my current system which uses a Q6600 at 1.45v 3.6ghz, 1 HD 4870 OC'd, 1 HD 4850 OC'd, three sata HDD's, 4gb's DDR2 1200, 6 high speed case fans, a Swiftech MCP-655 pump, and two high speed fans on the radiator.  I've pushed my Quad past 1.55v's and everything else to it's limits and the 750 Silencer never flinched once.  I believe they are currently on sale.


----------



## rampage (Aug 19, 2008)

i have had a look at the power and cooling psu's and there great, im just looking at the corsait 750 because its $160ish here in australia and atm i dont realy hae money to spend on the pc (id rather have more $$$ when im in bali)


----------

